# Sunday's Show and Tell ...6/21/20



## jd56 (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Father's Day Dads!
Hope your Day is filled with full control of selfishness.

Also Summer is officially here.

Let's see what classics you've found from this past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures.

Picked up some metal stemmed tubes for an on going project.
And another canoe...a "Scanoe".








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jun 21, 2020)

I found this lens.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 21, 2020)

Was able to score the correct stainless fenders and aluminum Mayweg rack for my 55 Corvette. Very exited! Now on the bike.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 21, 2020)

I found an interesting Iver Johnson card in a tool bag.   Any thoughts on the year this was printed?  Also picked up an Excelsior frame/fender project on this trip.  It has a dark attic-burn patina but looks like it’ll clean up well.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 21, 2020)

Bust visit to Carlisle this week but I got a few consolation prizes in my mail for all my hard spent hunting-

This original Victoria lithograph poster is really exceptional -





Some of you may have seen these bars get a little screen time but I was fortunate enough to snap them up, very happy with them.






Happy papas day everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danfitz1 (Jun 21, 2020)

Got a nice original old bike from the original owner. It has some cool stickers on it. Here's a photo of some of the stickers......


----------



## buck hughes (Jun 21, 2020)

no name badge so I am not sure of the make.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2020)

Picked up a ca. 1937-8 aluminum Skippy Racer balloon tire tricycle and thanks to @rustystone2112 for a horn bracket (not shown) for my Ranger. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2020)

danfitz1 said:


> Got a nice original old bike from the original owner. It has some cool stickers on it. Here's a photo of some of the stickers......
> 
> View attachment 1215446
> 
> ...



Can we see the rest of the Autocycle Dan? V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Jun 21, 2020)

Went to carlisle yesterday, first car or bike show at last and scored a nice base model girls shelby airflow


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 21, 2020)

One of my favorite Frankenstein collectable items..I had one as a kid in the early 70s..A Colgate "Soaky"..They make other Universal monster ones..Want to get those too someday!


----------



## stezell (Jun 21, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I found an interesting Iver Johnson card in a tool bag.   Any thoughts on the year this was printed?  Also picked up an Excelsior frame/fender project on this trip.  It has a dark attic-burn patina but looks like it’ll clean up well.
> 
> View attachment 1215391
> 
> ...



Like the colors on that one Brant, it's going to clean up nice. 
Sean


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 21, 2020)

danfitz1 said:


> Got a nice original old bike from the original owner. It has some cool stickers on it. Here's a photo of some of the stickers......
> 
> View attachment 1215446
> 
> ...



Let’s see pictures of the whole bike


----------



## danfitz1 (Jun 21, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Can we see the rest of the Autocycle Dan? V/r Shawn




Heading out of town for a few days. I'll do a thread one of these days.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 21, 2020)

Cycletruck front wheel and tire , i want to build an electric motor front wheel to make the bike more useable


----------



## CeeBee (Jun 21, 2020)

I picked up a Whizzer project that I previously passed on until some fellow Cabers advised me that it was a better deal than I originally realized. I also bought a crusty Roadmaster at The Redneck Rumble in Lebanon, TN. 
Check out the tag that was taped to the handle bars of the Roadmaster. Is anyone familiar with Easton Cycle Co.?








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kunzog (Jun 21, 2020)

Just picked up this 1967 Raleigh RSW, just needs a little love!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 21, 2020)

My big score for this week
Shelby Flyer with 2 speed and a nice men’s lobdell horizontal spring seat. No dropstand but interesting kickstand.


----------



## ccmerz (Jun 21, 2020)

Received this bike a few days ago as payment for work done, otherwise it could not be bought. Military green finish on this Pierce 28" gem! Odd that the back rim has been replaced with wood, or maybe it's original and not the front? ME>>>


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2020)

Glenn Rhein said:


> My big score for this week
> Shelby Flyer with 2 speed and a nice men’s lobdell horizontal spring seat. No dropstand but interesting kickstand.
> View attachment 1215629
> 
> ...



So you got it! I was about to seal the deal when he got a better local offer.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 21, 2020)

Got this super rare Miami Rami badge, never seen this variation before!




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 21, 2020)

Just pick this 1950 b6 up yesterday.. I need the fork set up for the whizzer project so  the rest is gonna be a part out sell.. also this fully loaded with the rarest options whizzer project some misc junk too..


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 21, 2020)

danfitz1 said:


> Got a nice original old bike from the original owner. It has some cool stickers on it. Here's a photo of some of the stickers......
> 
> View attachment 1215446
> 
> ...



Come on Man ! Let’s see the complete bike !


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 21, 2020)

Original Black DD Ranger


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 21, 2020)

Earlier this week I finally had these prewar Spiegel Airman goodies delivered...


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 21, 2020)

grand daughter pick up her colson snap tank i done up, for her brithday


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 21, 2020)

Got this gem.

Complete nos set.


----------



## oldy57 (Jun 21, 2020)

Picked up a second CCM cabinet, shorter one. I didn't know they made different sizes. Drawers are not interchangeable. Someone cut the top side off to fit in the spot they had it in, too bad. The large floor cabinet is home made and very well built. Lots of spots to put stuff. Drop center/New Departure wheels were advertised locally, were going to get scrapped but the guy I got them from thought someone might want them. Cleaned up not too bad.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 21, 2020)

Been a while post here, but picked up an awesome Columbia from @Axlerod minus the wheel set, easy guy to deal with and what a great job packing this one up! Haven't had time to assemble yet, but soon! Also picked up another piece of the puzzle for for my 1919 Davis arch bar from @Rust_Trader a very nice dropstand! Also got some cool stuff for Father's day this year! Hope all you dad's had a great day!! Joe


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 21, 2020)

Just bought this sucker tonight. Can't wait to get it. 







Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319

Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 21, 2020)

Charlie is here


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 21, 2020)

I have many bikes that can use them, but here is the winner of the R.D. Tires I posted last week......1899 Columbia Model 59 Chainless.


----------



## stezell (Jun 22, 2020)

bicycle larry said:


> grand daughter pick up her colson snap tank i done up, for her brithday
> 
> View attachment 1215827



One heck of a Grandpa there Larry!

Sean


----------



## stoney (Jun 22, 2020)

oldy57 said:


> Picked up a second CCM cabinet, shorter one. I didn't know they made different sizes. Drawers are not interchangeable. Someone cut the top side off to fit in the spot they had it in, too bad. The large floor cabinet is home made and very well built. Lots of spots to put stuff. Drop center/New Departure wheels were advertised locally, were going to get scrapped but the guy I got them from thought someone might want them. Cleaned up not too bad.
> 
> View attachment 1215870
> 
> ...




I love parts cabinets and little drawers and cubies.


----------



## stoney (Jun 22, 2020)

bicycle larry said:


> grand daughter pick up her colson snap tank i done up, for her brithday
> 
> View attachment 1215827




Nice job Larry. Your granddaughter looks very happy with it. Glad to see that. I am sure she will treasure it.


----------



## marching_out (Jun 22, 2020)

My other addiction. Picked these up at the first live auction I've ben to in a long while.


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (Jun 22, 2020)

I picked up this Schwinn neon sign. Came from a Schwinn bike shop that closed around 2002.



Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 23, 2020)

CeeBee said:


> I picked up a Whizzer project that I previously passed on until some fellow Cabers advised me that it was a better deal than I originally realized. I also bought a crusty Roadmaster at The Redneck Rumble in Lebanon, TN.
> Check out the tag that was taped to the handle bars of the Roadmaster. Is anyone familiar with Easton Cycle Co.?
> View attachment 1215621View attachment 1215622View attachment 1215623
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



No...but its the next town over from me. Pretty cool. 

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Demzie (Jul 16, 2020)

bicycle larry said:


> grand daughter pick up her colson snap tank i done up, for her brithday
> 
> View attachment 1215827



Wow, what a great shot of a happy couple.
Is that a full size 26"? It looks smaller but it has such a neat stance. 

Erin


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 19, 2020)

island schwinn said:


> Charlie is here View attachment 1216044
> 
> View attachment 1216045



It's a Moo cat! Er.. Moo Kitten. My Moo Simon is the best cat ever... Charlie looks a lot like him. Love me some cat! We also call Simon Kitty Cattle... welcome to the Moo club!


----------

